
A brown man laying down on NYC subway floor, helped by white guys - nyc_nomad
I made the account just to tell this story.<p>I am a brown man. I&#x27;ve been living in new york city for almost 8 years. Tonight, Saturday September 12th 2020, I have experienced something that does not happen in my life very often. I got a bit carried out on a Saturday event so i was so wasted, i fell in the subway car. I don&#x27;t remember much but i was laying down on the subway car floor while some white folks on top of me asking whether i was OK. Not only that, but while i was trying to collect myself to answer them, there was that other white dude offering me to sit in his seat. I was stoned of course, so i didn&#x27;t think so much. I just said thank you, i got up from the subway floor and sat down in his seat. I did say thank you though.
What even crazier, a few mins later after i sat down, a person, who worked with the subway company, came to me asking whether i needed a medical assistant! I said no of course.<p>I just can&#x27;t be any more thankful to this city and to the folks who helped me. I am writing this post while i&#x27;m still under the same condition. I just got back home. And I so want to let the world know about this experience before i sleep and forget what just happened to me. 
My point is i was so freaking laying down on the subway floor!!! i was so fucking wasted!!! And the only people who helped me and offered to help me, were white folks. I&#x27;m just so fucking thankful to them and to this city.<p>Stay safe everybody.
======
superflit
Thank you for telling your experience.

As a minority myself I get angry how White people are portrayed and bashed in
guilty.

I myself have to remember them that I have _MORE_ rights here than in my
country!!!

There is __NO other __race that fight and died to free another race.

Is there racist white people ?

Yes but same or less proportion than other races.

Please remember to give support to them. They have the right to live as they
wish and without shame.

 _" And the only people who helped me and offered to help me, were white
folks"_

Yes, they are great..

Be kind

------
lol636363
As a brown immigrant, I have known many brown people who assume that all white
people are racist. It would be shocking to them if a white person helps them.

Not saying this applies to you and it is good to share these stories in our
communities.

------
briefcomment
From what I've seen, when something like this happens, anyone who's around,
given that the environment is safe and that they are able bodied, stops and
helps, regardless of race. Did you expect something different?

Glad you're safe.

~~~
nyc_nomad
Thank you. That's true, agree. I didn't have any specific expectation. But
when you are on nyc subway, you will be surrounded by all different kind of
races.

------
quickthrower2
I’m glad you were helped but man why it is sad that this is an unexpected
story. Why isn’t this normal for people to help each other out in the most
basic way.

